# Sparky Advice - Lights + Sockets!



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have recently moved house and before I continue with my polishing 'journey' I want to sort the garage so I am not restricted by the weather.

It's not the biggest or best garage as houses within 40 miles of London with garages are rather costly! But It fits my car in and I can get a round it quite easily so its fine for me 

It was built in 2006 along with the house and has its own fuse box inside. It has a single light switch feeding a single bulb and there is a single socket.

The first thing I would like to do is add at least 2 LED light battons into the current lighting circuit -
https://www.screwfix.com/p/led-batten-36w-3200lm-4ft/2297r

From what I can tell, the best way to do this is to run them in parallel, I want them running off the one light switch though, my plan is to cut the cable between the switch and the bulb fixing (currently has an LED bulb in), add in 2 junction boxes (30amp) to feed each light fitting and use 1.5mm2 cable.

Which, as far as I can tell will run them in parallel, not exceed any wattage or length limitations and all will be fine and dandy. Happy days....hopefully?

The second thing I would like to do is add an additional 4 double sockets. Currently there is one socket on the far wall of the garage and would like to add 2 to each side wall, again using 1.5mm2 cable. I know I can add these in a radial circuit, but what is the best way to do this?

See attached;

1 - Current set up
2 - Leaving current set up and coming out of the back of the socket in 2 directions (2 spurs?) (Cheapest)
3 - Rather than coming out of the back of the original socket, adding a junction box to split the cable left and right.
4 - Cutting the cable earlier, sending it down to the first socket closest to the fuse box and then coming out the back of each socket to power the next one in the circuit.
5 - Junction box for each socket

 by Ashley James, on Flickr


----------



## Rrawlings (Jan 28, 2019)

Ideally number 4 from your pictures. You need to look at the breaker size that feeds the existing socket as 1.5 mm is not really suitable for sockets should really be 2.5 mm. really the sockets would also have some type of rcd protecting them. The lights would be fine in 1.5 mm and depending on how it’s wired to the current light depends on how you need to connect the new lights. If there are two cables (1 from switch and 1 from fuse board) these would need to be connected in the first new light then a second cable run to the other light to parallel up.


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rrawlings said:


> Ideally number 4 from your pictures. You need to look at the breaker size that feeds the existing socket as 1.5 mm is not really suitable for sockets should really be 2.5 mm. really the sockets would also have some type of rcd protecting them. The lights would be fine in 1.5 mm and depending on how it's wired to the current light depends on how you need to connect the new lights. If there are two cables (1 from switch and 1 from fuse board) these would need to be connected in the first new light then a second cable run to the other light to parallel up.


2.5mm is fine, I can upgrade to that, I was just going on what I read online :thumb: I will be buying a reel of 50m to do both jobs, are there any issues using 2.5mm in the lighting?

4 is probably the one i am most confident doing and getting right so that is fine, I can loop it down quite easily.

I'll double check the light fitting, but I believe its a single cable from fuse to switch, then a single cable from switch to fitting


----------



## Rrawlings (Jan 28, 2019)

Will you need 50m? 1.5 mm is cheaper to buy for the lighting. If you have an electrical wholesaler local they will sell it per metre so just buy how much 1.5 you need for the lighting and 2.5 for sockets. Or screwfix will do smaller lengths than 50. You might struggle to get 2.5mm cable into light fitting terminals depending upon what you buy. If you struggle with anything give me a shout and if poss pictures help massively. I’m an electrician by trade and now teach apprentices at college so I’m quite used to advising people on how to sort things they want to do at home from a few photos


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rrawlings said:


> Will you need 50m? 1.5 mm is cheaper to buy for the lighting. If you have an electrical wholesaler local they will sell it per metre so just buy how much 1.5 you need for the lighting and 2.5 for sockets. Or screwfix will do smaller lengths than 50. You might struggle to get 2.5mm cable into light fitting terminals depending upon what you buy. If you struggle with anything give me a shout and if poss pictures help massively. I'm an electrician by trade and now teach apprentices at college so I'm quite used to advising people on how to sort things they want to do at home from a few photos


Awesome cheers dude, just going for 50 as it isn't expensive and allows me to loop it up and down and make an error without too much issue. I'd probably need 25m for the wiring to loop down and round the garage, but only 5m for the lighting.

I'll try and get some pictures tomorrow 

Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## Rrawlings (Jan 28, 2019)

Screwfix do 10m of 1.5 and 25m of 2.5mm and they seem as common as subway these days so should be one local. Their led baton fittings are pretty good from past experience


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rrawlings said:


> Screwfix do 10m of 1.5 and 25m of 2.5mm and they seem as common as subway these days so should be one local. Their led baton fittings are pretty good from past experience


Would you mind checking over my shopping cart?

I will get some photos of the current set up tomorrow :thumb:

4 x Sockets
https://www.screwfix.com/p/13a-2-ga...ad/69127#product_additional_details_container

4 lengths of Conduit (20mm) for sockets
https://www.screwfix.com/p/tower-conduit-heavy-gauge-20mm-x-2m-length-white/57073

6 sets of Clips (20mm)
https://www.screwfix.com/p/tower-spacer-bar-saddles-20mm-white-pack-of-2/35862

2 packs of female connectors (one for each socket)
https://www.screwfix.com/p/tower-female-adaptors-20mm-white-pack-of-2/70059

4 T piece sections (to go into the top of the conduit to prevent any rubbing on the edges)
https://www.screwfix.com/p/tower-inspection-tee-20mm-white-pack-of-1/55670

3 Junction boxes, 2 for lights plus a spare
https://www.screwfix.com/p/30a-3-terminal-heavy-duty-junction-box-black/7552d

1 10m 1.5mm cable for lights (flexible)
https://www.screwfix.com/p/nexans-round-flexible-cable-3183y-3-core-1-5mm-x-10m-white/9001t

1 25m 2.5mm cable for sockets
https://www.screwfix.com/p/prysmian-6242y-twin-earth-cable-2-5mm-x-25m-grey/78006

2 LED lights
https://www.screwfix.com/p/led-batten-45w-4000lm-5ft/5440r

1 Pack 2.5mm cable clips
https://www.screwfix.com/p/tower-cable-clip-grey-2-5mm-pack-of-100/18781

Total cost: £138.22

I'm not sure what size clips i'd need for the lighting wire as Screwfix doesn't have the diameter.

Can you think of anything else I'd need?


----------



## Rrawlings (Jan 28, 2019)

For lighting go with
https://www.screwfix.com/p/prysmian-6242y-twin-earth-cable-1-5mm-x-10m-grey/87315

Clips
https://www.screwfix.com/p/tower-cable-clip-grey-1-5mm-pack-of-100/17560

Plus earth sleeve 
https://www.screwfix.com/p/pvc-sleeving-3mm-x-100m-green-yellow/18132

I wouldn't bother with the t pieces in the top of the conduit it will make it awkward to get the cables in just give the inside of the cut ends a quick file to remove any sharp edges


----------



## Rrawlings (Jan 28, 2019)

Depends on how the lighting is wired as at if you need junction boxes but you might be better with having one with 4 terminals just in case. If you think the wire goes from the board to switch then one to light you shouldn't need one.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/20a-4-terminal-standard-junction-box-white/1239d

If you can remove the switch front and get a picture of what is inside and maybe how the inside of the light that is up now is connected I will probably be able to tell you easier


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rrawlings said:


> Depends on how the lighting is wired as at if you need junction boxes but you might be better with having one with 4 terminals just in case. If you think the wire goes from the board to switch then one to light you shouldn't need one.
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/20a-4-terminal-standard-junction-box-white/1239d
> 
> If you can remove the switch front and get a picture of what is inside and maybe how the inside of the light that is up now is connected I will probably be able to tell you easier


Thanks for your help, if you come to Kent, I owe you a drink!

Pictures of the set up, excuse the dirt! The light wiring isn't something I have seen before..

20190302_104420 by Ashley James, on Flickr

20190302_104612 by Ashley James, on Flickr

20190302_104724 by Ashley James, on Flickr

20190302_104736 by Ashley James, on Flickr

20190302_104745 by Ashley James, on Flickr


----------



## Rrawlings (Jan 28, 2019)

It’s called loop in neutral it’s now becoming more common to wire that way by having a neutral at the switch and means no confusion when connecting light fittings up. If the cable that currently goes switch to light is long enough to move to your first led fitting then you only need to run a cable between your lights to parallel them. If it isn’t I personally would take the cable out of the switch and replace it with a new one to your first light then link between. Does that make sense?

It’s a fair way to go for a pint I’m in West Yorkshire but glad to help


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Cheers for the help, all complete!

I only had one issue with the junction box in which I didn't full tight the earth which tripped the RCD twice, easy find and easy fix though :thumb:

Now onto the cupboards/shelves and finally the floor :driver:

I thought after all your help you'd like to see what you assisted with!

How it started:




How it finished:





And some wiring...


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking good, if you need some earth sleeving for those earth wires let me know. I have about 100metres of the stuff!!


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> Looking good, if you need some earth sleeving for those earth wires let me know. I have about 100metres of the stuff!!


I did wish that i had some at the time but don't really want to pull then out as the earths were the biggest pains in the ass to get into the socket! Will they be ok as they are?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I would definatley put sleaeving on those earth wires. I would also either trim that bottom live or getting it futher into the terminal.

You've got a fair bit of bare live sticking out and uninsulated earth wires. When you push the swich into the back box the two could touch.

You could take the two earths from the cables, connect them to the backbox, then run the single wire from backbox to socket, if that makes it any easier.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> I would definatley put sleaeving on those earth wires. I would also either trim that bottom live or getting it futher into the terminal.
> 
> You've got a fair bit of bare live sticking out and uninsulated earth wires. When you push the swich into the back box the two could touch.
> 
> You could take the two earths from the cables, connect them to the backbox, then run the single wire from backbox to socket, if that makes it any easier.


This. You'd be surprised how easy those bare earths will bend when putting front on and could touch the lives.


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> This. You'd be surprised how easy those bare earths will bend when putting front on and could touch the lives.


In that case, how much sleeving can i buy off you


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I have a load in the garage too, I'll check tonight. PM me your address and I'll pop it in the post tomorrow. Are the earths on the sockets also unsleeved?


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

garage_dweller said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a load in the garage too, I'll check tonight. PM me your address and I'll pop it in the post tomorrow. Are the earths on the sockets also unsleeved?


Cheers, they are the sockets, the light switch had a sleeve but the lights themselves do not have earths, just the live and neutral wires


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Ashley6 said:


> In that case, how much sleeving can i buy off you


Pm address and I'll send some to you.


----------



## Rrawlings (Jan 28, 2019)

Glad to be of some help. Def get some sleeve on the earths. Are there no earth terminals in the lights at all? If not put the earth wire in some sleeve and connect them together in a connector block to stop them touching anything. Looks a much nicer place to be in now and is that an mt07 in the background?


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rrawlings said:


> Glad to be of some help. Def get some sleeve on the earths. Are there no earth terminals in the lights at all? If not put the earth wire in some sleeve and connect them together in a connector block to stop them touching anything. Looks a much nicer place to be in now and is that an mt07 in the background?


The lights came prewired, no earths at all, i cut the earth wire out of the extension right back to where i'd stripped the outer cable to make sure there was no risk of touching.

Thanks again for your help  it is indeed an MT07, i don't really use it though so will soon be serviced and will be sold

20180714_174236 by Ashley James, on Flickr


----------

